# What kind of Pleco for 29 gallon tank?



## elliott03 (Jul 22, 2009)

What type of Pleco should I get? I have a 29 gallon tank and will have live plants. The other fish in the community won't be aggressive so that part shouldn't matter? I want a pleco that won't eat the plants and won't outgrow the tank. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

Bristlenose Plecos stay small and to my knowledge won't eat plants.


----------



## elliott03 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok Thanks =)


----------



## elliott03 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry but I have another question. Where would you suggest getting a bristlenose pleco? It seems a bit unusual and a big franchise pet store probably won't have it? I may be wrong but let me know.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree, a bristlenose is perfect for a 29 gallon........The Petsmart in my area has them from time to time.....


----------



## adiumroot (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree with bristlenose plecos! There are ordinary and albino varieties. I actually prefer the ordinary black/grey color but albinos are more common.
I dunno about your area but they're quite common in lots of other areas. It's better (and cheaper) to get a small one and grow it. From what I've seen, a 4-inch Bristlenose pleco costs 4 times as much as a 2-incher.


----------



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

Ya a bristlenose or starry night pleco


----------

